# Cops Attacked in PA Melee



## MJS (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.policeone.com/close-quar...76600-Video-2-cops-attacked-in-N-Phila-melee/

What is happening in todays world?  And then people wonder why the cops tend to not take any crap when dealing with people.  Here you have 2 officers trying to make an arrest, and one of them gets hit by some punk.  Amazing.


----------



## MAist25 (Jan 30, 2012)

Unbelievable... People are so ridiculous sometimes it amazes me. And I have to call these animals my peers....


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 30, 2012)

And the bystanders who thought it was all rather funny.  What a generation.  Maybe they should go occupy something.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 30, 2012)

Remember, a society is policed by the consent of it's population.  You lose that consent and you have no policing.  When the police are, rightly or wrongly, seen as an arm of the 'haves' then the 'have nots', especially those who are of criminal intent anyway, will decline to accept any authority that is not backed by force.  When that happens, wave bye bye to either social order or democracy as one or the other is likely to fail.

That general philosophical observation of 'danger signals' made, I quite agree that seeing such a thing happen is both terrible for the officers concerned and for the example it sets.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 30, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> Remember, a society is policed by the consent of it's population.  You lose that consent and you have no policing.  When the police are, rightly or wrongly, seen as an arm of the 'haves' then the 'have nots', especially those who are of criminal intent anyway, will decline to accept any authority that is not backed by force.  When that happens, wave bye bye to either social order or democracy as one or the other is likely to fail.
> 
> That general philosophical observation of 'danger signals' made, I quite agree that seeing such a thing happen is both terrible for the officers concerned and for the example it sets.



Well said.  To be scary, let me say this.  Given a choice between living in an anarchic society in which the social contract had entirely broken down, and a dictatorship, I'd take the dictatorship.  After all, I'm a productive member of society who doesn't have any illegal habits.  I'm not going to be one of the oppressed; I'm also not going to live in a lawless society.


----------

